# U2 for Corners



## mazei (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys, does anyone use U2 for corners now? I used the search function to find some freestyle methods and saw the post by fanwuq. I was thinking of switching to it.

Question:
1.How do you memo the corners?(I'm using visual for now but I think there has got to be a better way like letter pair for edges)

2.What is your time for memo and execution of corners with this method?

Thanks in advance for the help.

Link
fanwuq's post about the method


----------



## byu (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I use R2, which is similar, just at a different angle. I don't know if that counts.

I use visual. My memo time is about 15 seconds for corners. Execution is about 30 seconds-1 minute. I'm bad at execution


----------



## mazei (Mar 16, 2009)

Well from practicing U2 it seems like it give more freedom. Maybe its just the angle or perhaps I've been trying to learn R2 the algo way through Pochmann's website. Oh well, I'll try U2 out. memo is taking a long time for me still but well..that's the price you pay for not being good at visual.

EDIT
After more practicing, I am starting to doubt whether this is what I would want to use for BLD. how fast can you go using M2/3OP?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 16, 2009)

I think consistent sub-1s are possible using M2/3OP, but I suck at BLD so I couldn't be sure


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone got a link to where to learn U2?


----------



## mazei (Mar 16, 2009)

Fanwuq's post in my post?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 16, 2009)

Hahahaha! Didn't see that. My bad


----------



## mazei (Mar 16, 2009)

Its okay


----------



## blah (Mar 16, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> I think consistent sub-1s are possible using M2/3OP, but I suck at BLD so I couldn't be sure



Pre-freestyle Alex Yu.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 16, 2009)

My method isn't actually U2. It's more like pseudo-freestyle extra-conjugated U2.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 17, 2009)

In my opinion, D2 would be a good idea. You could have your buffer as DFR/FRD/RDF and shoot to DLB/LBD/BDL. With this, you can use a lot of R-U setup moves, and personally I think it would be easier to learn intuitive setups when it is on D. However, this is only because I have prior knowledge of corner insertions because I have been practicing Fridrich for a long time =P


----------



## Gparker (Mar 17, 2009)

i just learned visual for corners and i also use letter pair images for edges. i love it because its easy. and U2 is just like R2, my exectution with old pochmann is maybe 20 seconds. it depends


----------



## byu (Mar 17, 2009)

Gparker said:


> i just learned visual for corners and i also use letter pair images for edges. i love it because its easy. and U2 is just like R2, my exectution with old pochmann is maybe 20 seconds. it depends



You serious, that's an average of 1.2 seconds for setup move - Y perm - undo setup move?


----------



## MistArts (Mar 17, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> In my opinion, D2 would be a good idea. You could have your buffer as DFR/FRD/RDF and shoot to DLB/LBD/BDL. With this, you can use a lot of R-U setup moves, and personally I think it would be easier to learn intuitive setups when it is on D. However, this is only because I have prior knowledge of corner insertions because I have been practicing Fridrich for a long time =P



I think L2 would be better; taking advantage of R-U set-ups and a slightly easier execution than D2.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 17, 2009)

MistArts said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, D2 would be a good idea. You could have your buffer as DFR/FRD/RDF and shoot to DLB/LBD/BDL. With this, you can use a lot of R-U setup moves, and personally I think it would be easier to learn intuitive setups when it is on D. However, this is only because I have prior knowledge of corner insertions because I have been practicing Fridrich for a long time =P
> ...



I execute like it is L2, but visualize as U2. Confused yet?


----------

